# New guy here



## Duke7139 (Jun 23, 2015)

New guy that came along. Dropping in to say hello!


----------



## brazey (Jun 23, 2015)

Welcome to the community.


----------



## louiedan8 (Jun 27, 2015)

Hello and welcome! How long have you been training? (just curious). I'm a newbie too, maybe we can share our results and notice some mistakes.


----------

